# FreenNAS Kritischer Fehler



## andrejox (18. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich erhalte bei FreeNAS 9.3 folgenden Fehler : KRITISCH: The boot volume state is ONLINE: One or more devices has experienced an error resulting in data corruption. Applications may be affected.

Habe zwei Festplatten im Mirror-Betrieb Laufen. 
Schreibfehler konnte ich keine feststellen.

Eine Neuinstallation von FreeNAS hat nur für kurze Zeit geholfen.
Ist echt komisch. Liegt es vielleicht am USB-Stick der schon den Geist aufgibt?


----------



## Goldini50 (18. März 2015)

Du hast FreeNAS über USB Stick neu aufgespielt ?


----------



## Jimini (18. März 2015)

Ist das Boot Volume der USB-Stick? Oder eine der beiden Festplatten?

MfG Jimini


----------



## bschicht86 (18. März 2015)

Das Boot-Volume muss der Stick sein, da FreeNAS den gesamten Platz des physikalischen Datenträgers für sich alleine veranschlagt.


----------



## Goldini50 (18. März 2015)

Und was spricht da gegen eine ext. Festplatte ?


----------



## andrejox (18. März 2015)

Habe FreeNAS neu auf dem Stick installiert. Jetzt ist der Fehler auch weg.  Mir ist aufgefallen das dieser Fehler nach einiger Zeit wieder auftaucht. Liegt woll doch am Stick. Hatte das Problem auch bei anderen Rechner.
Scheint so als würde sich FreeNAS manchmal selber schrotten. 

Wegen externer Festplatte: Ich glaube die paar GB die FreeNas braucht reichen für nen Stick aus. Wäre ja schade um die Festplatte, da sie ja nicht mehr nutzbar wäre, weil nur FreeNAS drauf laufen würde. FreeNAS schluck die ganze Platte. Partitionieren ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Goldini50 (19. März 2015)

Schon klar -aber du kannst sie doch löschen(formatieren) wenn du es nicht mehr benötigst oder ?


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2015)

Das ist aber völlig normal, das Problem liegt nicht an FreeNAS sondern an den USB-Sticks die nicht für so viele Schreibzugriffe ausgelegt sind.
Pauschal kann man sagen, je höherwertiger der USB-Stick, desto länger funktioniert das Ganze.
Ich würd mir irgendwo eine günstige HDD/SSD besorgen.


----------



## Rho (19. März 2015)

Eine HDD/SSD für FreeNAS ist völliger Unsinn. Was wird denn von FreeNAS, abgesehen von der Konfigurationsdatei, auf den Stick geschrieben? Einfach mal mit einem anderen Stick versuchen. So ein 8 GB stick kostet ja nur ein paar Euro.


----------



## Goldini50 (19. März 2015)

Ich weiss immer noch nicht was daran so unsinnig sein soll ! Eine Begründung wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2015)

Rho schrieb:


> Eine HDD/SSD für FreeNAS ist völliger Unsinn. Was wird denn von FreeNAS, abgesehen von der Konfigurationsdatei, auf den Stick geschrieben? Einfach mal mit einem anderen Stick versuchen. So ein 8 GB stick kostet ja nur ein paar Euro.



Theoretisch hast du recht, praktisch sind die Foren voll davon das die USB-Sticks nach der Reihe wegsterben.


----------



## Hatuja (19. März 2015)

Ich hatte, bevor ich mir ein "Hardware"-NAS gekauft habe auch einen Eigenbau mit FreeNAS laufen. In nicht ganz 2 Jahren 13 (Billig-)Sticks verschlissen.
Mittlerweile haben sie FN ja besser für USB Sticks optimiert, aber trotzdem sind die Dinger einfach nicht für den Dauergebrauch ausgelegt.


----------



## bschicht86 (19. März 2015)

Ich hatte irgendwo eine billige Kingston-SSD 64GB hier in den Foren bekommen, die ich dafür eingesetzt hatte. Woanders hätte ich die eh nicht einsetzten können, da es sich ja um eine Mogelpackung handelte (Anderer, billiger Speicher, der langsamer als eine Magnetplatte ist)

Die hat dann auch weniger gekostet als 10 "billige" USB-Sticks.


----------



## Rho (20. März 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Ich weiss immer noch nicht was daran so unsinnig sein soll ! Eine Begründung wäre nicht schlecht...



Es wäre Unsinn, weil eine HDD/SDD in der Regel mehr kostet als ein  einfacher 8 GB Stick. Der zusätzliche Platz auf dem Speichermedium wäre  verschwendet und ein eventueller Geschwindigkeitsvorteil würde sich auch  nicht bemerktbar machen, abgesehen vielleicht beim Booten, was aber  unter normalen Umständen extrem selten vorkommen sollte. Noch dazu  verschenkt man dadurch einen SATA-Port. Der letzte Punkt ist für mich persönlich am entscheidensten.



Abductee schrieb:


> Theoretisch hast du recht, praktisch sind die  Foren voll davon das die USB-Sticks nach der Reihe wegsterben.



Nicht nur theoretisch. Ich betreibe selbst seit knapp zwei Jahren ein FreeNAS-System. Der Stick auf dem ich FreeNAS damals installiert habe hatte schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist auch ganz sicher kein besonders hochwertiges Teil. Der Stick verrichtet auch heute noch seine Arbeit. Aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal erklären, wie diese hohe Schreiblast entstehen soll, die ja angeblich so gut wie jeden Stick nach kurzer Zeit zu Grunde richtet.

Ich war bisher hauptsächlich im offiziellen FreeNAS-Forum unterwegs, wenn ich mich über FreeNAS informieren wollte. Die tausenden Beschwerden aufgrund defekter USB-Sticks müssen mir dabei wohl entgangen sein.


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2015)

Woran es dann im Endeffekt liegt kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Wie schauts mit Log-Files oder anderen Diensten aus? (DLNA-Bibliotheken zum Beispiel)
Da findet ja ein Schreibzugriff statt.

Ich wollte vor ein paar Jahren FreeNAS installieren und da gabs viele Berichte darüber das die meisten USB-Sticks in kurzer Zeit sterben.
Vielleicht wurde das Problem mit irgendeinem Update mal beseitigt?


----------



## Rho (20. März 2015)

So weit ich weiß, werden die Logs nur im Speicher gehalten und nicht auf den Stick geschrieben. Man kann aber auch alle Logs auf dem System-Dataset speichern lassen, falls man sie auch nach einem Reboot benötigt oder der Platz knapp werden sollte.

Meine persönliche Erfahrung bezieht sich, wie bereits erwähnt, auf die letzten zwei Jahre. Mag sein, dass das früher alles anders war. Die Frage ist dann aber, warum einen das heute noch interessieren sollte. Und selbst wenn so ein Stick mal flöten geht, ist das kein Weltuntergang. Image auf neuen Stick flashen, gesicherte Konfiguration importieren und fertig.


----------



## Falk (20. März 2015)

Verwende auch FreeNAS seit ewigen Zeiten von einem USB-Stick aus und bisher noch nicht viele Probleme gehabt. Das Dateisystem ist eh größtenteils Read-Only. Was man aber eh immer haben sollte: die aktuellen Settings exportiert. Dann kann man schnell auf einen neuen USB-Stick umziehen.


----------

